# Cheese threads



## Holly2015

Please delete


----------



## pc farmer

Nope.  Just use the general cheese forum.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Holly2015 said:


> Perusing around the forum and it looks like cheese has 2 places on here. One under "general" and another under "cold smoking". Quickly looking through the cheese threads under "general" it seems there are an overwhelming amount of threads are about store bought cheese people on here cold smoked. My question is, is there a spot on the forum for actually making cheese and not reworking store bought product?


"Store bought chese"? Eww


----------



## Gwanger

Holly2015 said:


> Perusing around the forum and it looks like cheese has 2 places on here. One under "general" and another under "cold smoking". Quickly looking through the cheese threads under "general" it seems there are an overwhelming amount of threads are about store bought cheese people on here cold smoked. My question is, is there a spot on the forum for actually making cheese and not reworking store bought product?


A lot of bigger brew shops have cheese making supplies and classes on cheese making, if that is what you are looking for also quite a few of sausage making suppliers have the tools and gismos for making cheese,


----------



## gmc2003

There are a couple folks on here that make their own cheese. Post your question(s) and see what happens. I happen to live in a dairy state and have access to allot of good cheese so I've never thought about trying it on my own. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

Mozzarella is real easy to make, never tried any of the other cheeses though.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke

Holly2015 said:


> This would be akin to a Texan not making brisket at home because to the pit down the street.


Snap gmc -:)

I guess if you drink wine and live in California you should make your own. 

Cheesemaking forums below. Curious if they have bbq sub-forums
http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php


----------



## browneyesvictim

I have dabbled in cheese making. Yes, starting with mozzarella which is the easiest. But it was not that great smoked. It was good fresh, but not good to freeze either, so I gave up. There are too many good local creamery's and cheese factories that are just so darn good that I can't make any cheaper or better. Tillamook, Bandon, Rogue.


----------



## gmc2003

Holly2015 said:


> This would be akin to a Texan not making brisket at home because to the pit down the street.



Touche, well played Holly, We will meet again in the not so distance future. BTW I do happen to know a few Texans that actually go to the local BBQ joint down the street for Brisket. 



Holly2015 said:


> I was more looking for cheese makers to share technique/recipes.



Well I can honestly say that my technique is to purchase cheese at store, unwrap cheese at home, and cold smoke using hickory or apple dust for 3 to 4 hrs. It comes out pretty good. Sorry I can't help you with your quest, but someone on site does make their own(and posted a thread recently) hopefully they'll chime in on this thread.

Good luck and happy smoking. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE

Holly2015 said:


> Perusing around the forum and it looks like cheese has 2 places on here. One under "general" and another under "cold smoking". Quickly looking through the cheese threads under "general" it seems there are an overwhelming amount of threads are about store bought cheese people on here cold smoked. My question is, is there a spot on the forum for actually making cheese and not reworking store bought product?



Now Holly, why would you come to a Smoking Meat Forum to look for cheese makers?
Probably the most cheese made around here is what's cut after eating all that meat...
You wouldn't go to a Chevy Forum asking about Fords or Dodges now, would you?

I buy 5 pound blocks, sub-divide them, vacuum package to save them. My wife does not like smoked food.
So a while back, I bought her a block of mild cheddar, and me a block of sharp.
And I smoked the whole dang (my) 5 pounds. Then vacuum packaged.

1. I'm not a dairy farmer.
2. I did have milk goats for a number of years, but never made Gouda.
3. Do you raise your own brisket? Baby Back Ribs? Salmon? Brew your own Beer? Make your own wine, (or whine)?
4. Grow your own spices?

I bet there's a lot to be said iffen I was to look in your pantry.
But I think I'll just go slice me some of my home smoked store bought cheese. ;)


----------



## pc farmer

Thats great your making cheese.  Maybe some detailed info so others could learn?????  Do a seperate thread.


----------



## atomicsmoke

I have at least 10 types of cheeses in the fridge. About half (smoked) over 2y old. Others close to a year. All store bought. I estimate the value of the 2y old now at least 3 times what i paid in the store. 
Minimum labour, maximum value added.


----------



## SmokinAl

SonnyE said:


> Now Holly, why would you come to a Smoking Meat Forum to look for cheese makers?
> Probably the most cheese made around here is what's cut after eating all that meat...
> You wouldn't go to a Chevy Forum asking about Fords or Dodges now, would you?
> 
> I buy 5 pound blocks, sub-divide them, vacuum package to save them. My wife does not like smoked food.
> So a while back, I bought her a block of mild cheddar, and me a block of sharp.
> And I smoked the whole dang (my) 5 pounds. Then vacuum packaged.
> 
> 1. I'm not a dairy farmer.
> 2. I did have milk goats for a number of years, but never made Gouda.
> 3. Do you raise your own brisket? Baby Back Ribs? Salmon? Brew your own Beer? Make your own wine, (or whine)?
> 4. Grow your own spices?
> 
> I bet there's a lot to be said iffen I was to look in your pantry.
> But I think I'll just go slice me some of my home smoked store bought cheese. ;)



Hey Sonny, lighten up Dude!
I make my own mozz & have a thread on making it in my signature.
There are plenty of cheese makers on here.
I think you owe the young lady an apology!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Holly2015 said:


> Sorry if I stepped on any toes. I'll only post cheese making threads on cheese making forums.



My toes aren't hurting I thought the conversation was kind of entertaining, and it was a legitimate question. Maybe you should start a thread on cheese making, I'm sure people would be interested in taking their smoked cheese to the next level.

Chris


----------



## pops6927

Holly, my deepest apologies!  The Cheese forum is for fresh cheeses, be it identifying them, making them, differences between them, etc.  Cold Smoking Cheese is for smoking your cheeses, albeit fresh homemade or premade cheeses.  The two forums are distinctly different and have become intermixed, and you have pointed out a very large inconsistency in our forum maintenance. It's my job to keep it organized and I have certainly failed in this area, and thank you so much for bringing this to my attention!  I will work on separating them into their proper designations, and please, post any and all cheese-making items in the Cheese forum you wish!  We sincerely apologize for any negative before-mentioned comments and wish to rectify this for you!  Again, my deepest apologies for the misplaced posts!


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Sonny, lighten up Dude!
> I make my own mozz & have a thread on making it in my signature.
> There are plenty of cheese makers on here.
> I think you owe the young lady an apology!
> Al




+ 1 on this.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Sonny, lighten up Dude!
> I make my own mozz & have a thread on making it in my signature.
> There are plenty of cheese makers on here.
> I think you owe the young lady an apology!
> Al



Sorry Holly, it was meant in jest. You can't step on my toes, I walk in steel toed boots, sweetheart.
I wasn't trying to offend you.

Al,
Please see a conversation in your inbox.
SonnyE


----------



## gmc2003

Holly, I just reread all of my posts to this thread, and some can easily be taken the wrong way. For that I sincerely apologize. No I don't make my own cheese, but would be very interested in learning the process - especially cheddar or swiss(if you make Swiss). 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE

bearcarver said:


> + 1 on this.
> 
> Bear



I believe Al and I have this worked out now.


----------



## pops6927

The Admins changed the title of Cheese to Smoked Cheese in the  Cold Smoking area, and I will move any cold smoking cheese to that area.


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> I believe Al and I have this worked out now.




I saw that---That's Great !

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff

Thank you all and pops for sorting this out and to you Holly for bringing this to our attention. We try to provide what is needed here and it sounds like maybe some name changes to the cheese forums are in order.

As pops mentioned we have changed one of them to smoked cheese to make it more descriptive and we will look into changing the other one to something equally descriptive for making fresh cheese.


----------



## pops6927

There! Just finished sorting out the Cheese posts from the Smoked Cheese posts and moved the Smoked Cheese posts to the Smoked Cheese section, uncovering many recipes and facts on fresh cheeses!  Thank you so much for letting us know this, and looking forward to your, and all other, processes of fresh cheeses!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Seems to me people were getting a little too touchie here.  Maybe I'm a tad too thick skinned to be politically correct, but IMO everybody was just joking around.  Some people missed that--apparently they don't have a sense of humor that's half a bubble off level.  Oh well.
I'm glad pops got the forum mix up straightened out.
Holly I gotta tell you I have absolutely NO interest in making cheese--none, not even a little bit.   Smoked store bought works for me.  But that does NOT mean I wouldn't like to read about it and jlearn something new.
I just came from checking out your post on making cheddar.  Go see my reply.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE

GaryHibbert said:


> Seems to me people were getting a little too touchie here.  Maybe I'm a tad too thick skinned to be politically correct, but IMO everybody was just joking around.  Some people missed that--apparently they don't have a sense of humor that's half a bubble off level.  Oh well.
> I'm glad pops got the forum mix up straightened out.
> Holly I gotta tell you I have absolutely NO interest in making cheese--none, not even a little bit.   Smoked store bought works for me.  But that does NOT mean I wouldn't like to read about it and jlearn something new.
> I just came from checking out your post on making cheddar.  Go see my reply.
> Gary



I'd give you a LIKE Gary, but I know (now) you don't really like that.
So I sent you a Beer in your conversation box. ;):)


----------



## daveomak

Holly, morning....  All this talk of smokin' and makin'....  Relived a taste of the best smoked cheese I ever smoked...   
Jarlsberg... My goodness that stuff was soooo good..
I'd make Jarlsberg iffin you had a recipe..  From what I can remember, it's a Dutch version of Swiss cheese...  Now that's funny...


----------

